# how do you post a stick insect?



## snailler (Sep 8, 2009)

I've just listed some in the sales section(Not trying to advertise here), anyway, I listed them as collection only since I don't know how to post them, the only replies I've had so far are people asking whether or not I will post them though. They're Macleays spectre. Can't remember their other names, something prickly I think! they're probably between 1 and 2 inches long. are there any stick people there that can advise? I've sent snails by post before, and I've recieved spiders by post ok, and stick insect eggs also. but stick insects themselves always seem somewhat delecate in comparison... 

can it be done? will they get there ok? all advise welcome! if threads already exist I apologise, I've searched but I couldn't find them.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

just the same as a spider as in here

follow the box method but in the middle put a loosely crumpled bit of kitchen paper for them to grasp onto

you can send quite a few in one box by this method :2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I would replace the tissue in the transport container with their food plant .


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I would replace the tissue in the transport container with their food plant .


:2thumb:

i knew i'd forgotten something....it's been a while you know :lol2:


----------



## snailler (Sep 8, 2009)

wow! thanks for the quick reply! I reckon I can do that! you're awesome!


----------

